# Need Help on this bidding this parking lot for snowplowing and salt



## bobcat310 (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been plowing for 10years now and I am having alot of trouble bidding out this parking lot.I have always used bagged salt and looking to use bulk salt.The plowing part I think I have the right number but for rock salt bulk I have no clue on what to charge.The sqft is 95,500 can somebody help.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

you have been plowing for ten years, and dont know what to charge? I hope your not thinking of doing this lot with bags


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

You looking at about 2.25 acres of pavement there. I dont know your equipment set up but if you just have a 8-8.5' straight blade your talking around 2-2.5 hours of plow time on a 1-3 inch snow fall. so just multiply that by your hourly rate, I would try to get aroudn $160/push for up to 3" of snow on something that size.

As far as salting goes, rates vary depending on the certain conditions as im sure you know. Most guys are putting down 650-850lbs /acre. If your doing a per application I would bid it heavy, around 800lbs per acre just in case you need to put it down really heavy on cold days, and put down less and make more $ on the warmer days. Or you can do it per appx lb applied and you get your costs for exactly what you put down, and dont make out on the warmer storms and dont loose out on the colder storms. But on a average storm with temps in the mid 20s to 30s your probably talking around 1600-1800lbs per application, which i would try to get around 325-350$ for that. 

You need bulk to do that lot. Your talking 3/4 of a pallet of rock salt per application. That will take you probably an hour in itself just to load up the spreader.


----------



## bobcat310 (Jan 5, 2011)

fireboy6413;1186204 said:



> you have been plowing for ten years, and dont know what to charge? I hope your not thinking of doing this lot with bags


YES,been plowing for 8 year for someone else and just started working for myself the past 2 years and NO you didn't listen to the question I want to know how much to charge for bulk salt because I am thinking of switching over to a bulk speader.


----------



## bobcat310 (Jan 5, 2011)

bristolturf;1186209 said:


> You looking at about 2.25 acres of pavement there. I dont know your equipment set up but if you just have a 8-8.5' straight blade your talking around 2-2.5 hours of plow time on a 1-3 inch snow fall. so just multiply that by your hourly rate, I would try to get aroudn $160/push for up to 3" of snow on something that size.
> 
> As far as salting goes, rates vary depending on the certain conditions as im sure you know. Most guys are putting down 650-850lbs /acre. If your doing a per application I would bid it heavy, around 800lbs per acre just in case you need to put it down really heavy on cold days, and put down less and make more $ on the warmer days. Or you can do it per appx lb applied and you get your costs for exactly what you put down, and dont make out on the warmer storms and dont loose out on the colder storms. But on a average storm with temps in the mid 20s to 30s your probably talking around 1600-1800lbs per application, which i would try to get around 325-350$ for that.
> 
> You need bulk to do that lot. Your talking 3/4 of a pallet of rock salt per application. That will take you probably an hour in itself just to load up the spreader.


thank you for the info


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

bobcat310;1186305 said:


> YES,been plowing for 8 year for someone else and just started working for myself the past 2 years and NO you didn't listen to the question I want to know how much to charge for bulk salt because I am thinking of switching over to a bulk speader.


Rates will vary by regions but Bristolturf has given you a good baseline to go from. I assume you have a place to store bulk salt and a loader of some sort to load the v box? If so, your going to love bulk over bagged and should be able to make more $.....


----------



## bobcat310 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mick76;1186331 said:


> Rates will vary by regions but Bristolturf has given you a good baseline to go from. I assume you have a place to store bulk salt and a loader of some sort to load the v box? If so, your going to love bulk over bagged and should be able to make more $.....


Thanks for the info.This going to be for next year just getting a big jump on pricing the place is closed for this winter but is going to reopen by new owners so this will be a good account. i have a place to store and i have a bobcat to load it .When you buy the salt how much do you pay fo a ton?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

bobcat310;1186355 said:


> Thanks for the info.This going to be for next year just getting a big jump on pricing the place is closed for this winter but is going to reopen by new owners so this will be a good account. i have a place to store and i have a bobcat to load it .When you buy the salt how much do you pay fo a ton?


Again it will vary by region... some guys on here are getting it for $60 a ton delivered and I've seen others for $120 a ton delivered..... Check with many suppliers to get the best deal.

Good luck


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

exactly. those rates are based on numbers I work with. Seeing as your in OHIO, they are probably somewhat close, but Im sure theres a variation in price. But its a good guideline.

And yes prices do vary by region and with what type of salt your using. Around here Ive been seeing quotes and talking to people who are paying anywhere from 75-90/ton for straight rock. I got a quote the other day of 98-100/ton for snowslicer, which I am considering using from Central Salt. Its a treated prodcuct so it costs more up front by from the sounds of it you only need to use about 600-700/acre which is a great deal less. You can make more money, by putting down less as long as you use a per application price on it.

The thing to remember when finding a bulk salt supplier is that they have the supply. In a heavy winter, those smaller companies might not always have salt, which is why in your contract that you need to state that salt is a commodity and may not always be availalbe for application and the price is subject to fluctuate based on market value. 

Period, the DOT and Municipalities have preferance over the contractors with salt. So when a heavy year for salt is going on, they will get salt before you. Thats why I am considering switching over to a bigger salt company. Just to insure that I have a good supply of salt availalbe to me.


----------

